# Project Cars



## milan1899 (17 Gennaio 2015)

Se vi piacciono i giochi di guida, questo secondo me sarà il massimo. Esce penso in primavera su molte piattaforme, dopo che è stato rinviato il lancio di dicembre .


----------

